# Hi from New member



## Crazydog (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi I thought I would introduce myself. I live in the UK with my 2 lovely girls Dolly and Polly. They bring me so much joy and happiness and I learn from them every day and keep restoring my desire to keep plodding on with life (I suffer from depression and anxiety due to auto immune conditions). My girls both suffer from life limiting conditions which can sometime cause them to be very ill and down they find ways to get round every hurdle and bounce back. Polly the chihuahua (smallest) has GME which is a very horrible condition which basically causes her to have seizures and weak back legs with spinal and neck pain. Polly is my warrior she is just so brave and just ploughs through. Dolly is a Chihuahua/yorkie mix and the oldest. She suffers various problems but her main is gastric reflux and digestive disorders caused by narrowed oesaphagus. She also had an operation to trim her soft palate but unfortunately the vet took too much off and has caused a lot of scarring and damage. However she still is a trouper and although very nervous and a bit fragile (she also has Cushings and laxating patellar in both back legs!).

So there are my girls. I once had 5 rescue dogs all With varying health problems so my life was quite stressful but I enjoyed seeing how they lived each day to the full.

I was just wanting some advice regarding Dolly. She is allergic to Chicken (this causes a big headache sources food and treats) and just wondered if anybody has had this issue too that can give me idea what treats I can give her that are natural (air dried or fresh meat). I think she is sensitive to beef also so need to stay clear of that. This means that most jerky is out. I can give her duck treats and also fish, Due to the Cushings it has to be low fat. 

Any help or ideas would be gratefully received.

I need to get up now and start the day as it is nearing 7am and they will be getting up teady for breakfast.


----------



## lschauseil (Mar 19, 2020)

I also am a new member here and have a one year old toy poodle who has some issues eating. We haven't figured out exactly what is the problem yet, but still working on it. The vet said she was just a picky eater and would hold out for the best she could. However, even the best (which is cooked chicken, or raw beef, or cooked liver) are ignored and she refuses to eat. Sometimes she will eat raw and sometimes not - sometimes she will eat cooked and sometimes not. Sometimes she will eat homemade and sometimes not. I got a recipe from Dr Karen Becker's website and my puppy ate 6 days in a row! You may not think that is anything special, but it was a first in the life of my one year old.
So along the way of trying various dog foods, raw diets, kibble, canned dog food, people food, etc I came across a recipe from Dr Karen Becker for tasty liver treats. My puppy will eat these any time I give them to her (I wish I could treat it as food so she would eat every day but I am not sure just how much liver would be too much). 

Super easy - I get thin sliced beef liver put them on parchment paper on a cookie sheet and blot them with a paper towel to dry them, sprinkle with dried parsley and bake at 325 for 30 minutes. Flip them over and bake for another 20 minutes.
Place on a cooling rack and once cool, cut into bite sized pieces. Store in the refrigerator for up to a week, or freezer up to 3 months.

I wonder if you have tried the raw diet, which is basically raw meat. I was skeptical at first, and my Lucy will not eat it every day, but I did have a lot of success with it. I keep Chicken wings in the freezer and give her part of a chicken wing with bone in and she loves those (although not every day). I give her raw beef and occasionally rib bones with meat on them (although these are quite large for her, she does enjoy them). They say you should not feed them table scraps, but I am thinking ANYTHING I can get my puppy to eat is fine with me. I should also note that most of our food is organic and cooked by us on a regular basis. I give her any leftovers that are not spicy and not on the lists that say dogs should not have these. 

I know it is not much, but you did say any ideas would be gratefully received - I hope you find the liver treats as good a treat as I found them for my puppy.


----------



## violaparkinson (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello and welcome.


----------

